# Modern legato lesson packs



## HungryGuitarStudent (Sep 20, 2020)

As the title indicates, I’m looking to step up my legato playing.

I don’t think it’s particularly bad, but I’d like my lines to be more modern like those of Tom Quayle and Rick Graham. (I learned legato by playing Satriani and Vai songs when I was younger).

I’d mention Andre Nieri as well, but I don’t want to spend 2 years learning 5 finger hybrid picking.

I stumbled upon Tom Quayle’s legato lessons that seem short and inclined towards musical exercices, as opposed to 1000 suicide inducing scalar runs.

Did any of you try his Ultimate legato practice toolkit or other worthwhile lessons ?


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 24, 2020)

Haven't tried that particular one but his stuff is so good. IMO I'd file this under "buy now".


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 15, 2020)

Wondering if you picked this up. Looked like the practice toolkit would be the appropriate one for your skill level.

I'm still working on his old legato for beginners DVD trying to get smoother. Been playing forever but my legato is crap. Was thinking about getting the toolkit next.

Been watching more Nieri stuff and well...what a freak. Starting to think I need to dive in hard on the right hand stuff.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Oct 15, 2020)

BigViolin said:


> Wondering if you picked this up. Looked like the practice toolkit would be the appropriate one for your skill level.
> 
> I'm still working on his old legato for beginners DVD trying to get smoother. Been playing forever but my legato is crap. Was thinking about getting the toolkit next.
> 
> Been watching more Nieri stuff and well...what a freak. Starting to think I need to dive in hard on the right hand stuff.



I actually picked up Tom Quayle's legato practice toolkit last week. Are you thinking of getting it?

It's really well aligned with my goal, which is to get my legato well anchored on the grid. My legato timing is ok, but with these exercises I think it'll improve quickly.

It's for all skill levels. I like the fact that contrary to some JTC packages that I saw, this isn't a 200 pages READ ME PDF accompanied with 300 Guitar Pro files.

You get a video of Tom giving an overview of the lessons and stressing key points. Then you get three PDFs each containing all the exercises for each practice area (16th notes, 16th note triplets, swing feel).

Some exercises are scale fragments, while others are little licks. Each PDF makes for a 20 minute workout, so it's not hours of non-musical practice.

I prefer GP files to PDFs because of the auto-scroll feature, but it's not a big deal. If you're having a hard time with fingerings, he gives a video containing all exercices demonstrated.

Concerning Andre Nieri, I've actually started yesterday learning one of this solos. It's great work for bend intonation, phrasing, vibrato and (obviously) legato and hybrid picking (although I don't use 5 fingers like him).


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the thorough overview. Will definitely be picking this one up.


----------



## BigViolin (Oct 20, 2020)

Which solo are you working on?


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Oct 20, 2020)

BigViolin said:


> Which solo are you working on?


----------

